# how can i tell if a scorpion is dead?



## megapwnage (Nov 4, 2009)

my little brother has a scorpion and it may be dead idk if its hibernating im used to tarantulas please help me.   link me to pics. or just tell me

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## BrettG (Nov 4, 2009)

In my expierence the tail will be flat along the ground/substrate.


----------



## Teal (Nov 5, 2009)

*Mess with it with some tweezers or something?

My scorp was laying COMPLETELY flat when it died. *


----------



## megapwnage (Nov 5, 2009)

its dead but thanks for helping me


----------



## saxman146 (Nov 5, 2009)

Many scorps will not move at all during the molting process and look like they are dead. Their tail will lay down flat. Unless you are 100% sure, I would leave him alone for the night. If he is....sorry.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 5, 2009)

If it does NOT smell like it's dead, if there is no foul odour in the enclosure yet then DONT move it. ONLY dispose of it if it starts to smell dead.


----------



## Vvvhdsjdgk (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi i cant tell if my scorpion is dead or molting its been like this for 15 hrs but it doesnt smell like its dead pls help


----------



## beetleman (Jun 13, 2018)

it looks dead to me unfortunitly


----------

